# 34/70



## jkhlt1210 (19/10/14)

G'day guys just saying that fermentis w34/70 is awesome yeast! Sprinkled it 10:30 last night and it's already powering away!


----------



## verysupple (19/10/14)

It's good to hear you're happy with it. So many people pooh-pooh dried lager yeasts.

However I believe yeast performance has a lot more to do with the way it's handled than the strain being used. I have a pale lager that's almost finished fermenting with w-34/70 and it certainly didn't have a fast start. I rehydrated two packs for 24 L but then made a mistake. I forgot to attemperate the temperature to match the wort so I ended up pitching yeast which was at about 23 C into wort at 10 C. That's not a great idea for a bunch of reasons including not seeing signs of fermentation activity for 36 hours and not reaching low krausen until 60 hours. So the same yeast but a vastly different experience.

In my opinion pretty much all the strains commercially available to us as homebrewers are really good. We just need to understand that because they all behave differently we can't treat them all the same and should handle them appropriately.


----------



## superstock (19/10/14)

I pitched 2 sachets, rehydrated, into a lager in July. Pitched a little warm at 14', had full krausen in 24hrs, then lowered to 11'. Have just started drinking this, very happy, nice and clean and crisp. Harvested the yeast off that brew and pitched into another at 12', took 36hrs to full krausen. Harvested the yeast again, repitched at 12', full krausen in a little over 24hrs. Seems a very reliable easy to handle yeast with consistant results.


----------



## jyo (19/10/14)

It's a great yeast. Weihenstephan certainly think so.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/10/14)

jyo said:


> It's a great yeast. Weihenstephan certainly think so.


Yeah but their pils ant the best out there.


----------



## WWDWD (24/11/14)

I used w34/70 for the first time on the weekend for a Pilsner. I should've done some reading before I used it though. I dry pitched two sachets at 20C and have it sitting at 12C - 14C. Plenty of krausen action. Is 20C too high for pitching?


----------



## fraser_john (24/11/14)

20c not too high for pitching, I usually pitch around that temp and then bring the temp down 2c at a time once I see any activity on the surface of the brew or airlock.


----------

